# Simple marking gauge



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Just finished up making a simple little marking gauge. Uses a "V" shaped blade as the cutter instead of a pin. 

Fence, beam and wedge are cherry. Blade is HSS cut from a retired circular saw blade (that was more work than anything else!).

Beam is about 8" long so the effective working range is about 6-1/2". Longer than that and a long-fence panel gauge would be more appropriate.

The wedge holds the beam in place and can be tightened and loosened with the same hand that is holding the gauge. For finer adjustments you tap the ends of the beam on the bench to bump the fence forward or back a hair.

Works pretty well.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another nice job Rob! 

It is obvious how much you enjoy working with wood by the variety and quality of the many projects you have shared, especially with a touch of tailess hand tool methods


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Rob



====


rwyoung said:


> Just finished up making a simple little marking gauge. Uses a "V" shaped blade as the cutter instead of a pin.
> 
> Fence, beam and wedge are cherry. Blade is HSS cut from a retired circular saw blade (that was more work than anything else!).
> 
> ...


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a pretty good time making this. I got to practice some hand-tool techniques. All the heavy lifting was done on the table saw (ripping stock, etc).

But all the shaping, fine tuning and finishing was with hand-tools. A well tuned smoothing plane can surface the wood with just a few swipes. A sharp chisel can fine tune a bevel or curve with just a few paring cuts. A nice heavy plane and shooting board will zip through end grain to square an end lickety split. And a coping saw can cut a sweet curve.

But I still hate my hacksaw...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Put the hacksaw in the trash can and pickup one of the cheap cut off tool from HF.. I'm like you my hand hacksaw days are over  looks like a die grinder for 10.oo bucks blades are pack of 10 for 4.oo bucks no more broke hacksaw blades..I have one of high end Mac one and the HF works just as well..

I don't want to break your heart but
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94645
========



rwyoung said:


> I had a pretty good time making this. I got to practice some hand-tool techniques. All the heavy lifting was done on the table saw (ripping stock, etc).
> 
> But all the shaping, fine tuning and finishing was with hand-tools. A well tuned smoothing plane can surface the wood with just a few swipes. A sharp chisel can fine tune a bevel or curve with just a few paring cuts. A nice heavy plane and shooting board will zip through end grain to square an end lickety split. And a coping saw can cut a sweet curve.
> 
> But I still hate my hacksaw...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Rob that is some kind of allright, good show!!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

bobj3 -

Yeah, I've seen that mortising gauge. Not really all that great. And of course you don't get the "I made it" feeling if you just spend the $10.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Shop made is always the best  and yours is one of them 

==========



rwyoung said:


> bobj3 -
> 
> Yeah, I've seen that mortising gauge. Not really all that great. And of course you don't get the "I made it" feeling if you just spend the $10.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on that!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go, Rob. It's fun to build your own tools, isn't it? All the old timers had to make their own.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rob, simple, neat, even elegant, will you please send me a little of your patience, I'll pay for the postage!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nicely done, Rob!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice job on the tool.. looks great


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Rob, simple, neat, even elegant, will you please send me a little of your patience, I'll pay for the postage!


Harry -

If you can put up with the nonsense around here, you already have plenty of patience... :wacko:

So, feeling better then? I hope so!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work Rob.


----------

